# "R" rated series



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

This Braves/Cubs series has been one of the most eventful series I've ever witnessed. Between the black eyes, stitched-up lips, fines, future suspension of the Cubs' manager?, pounds of dirt kicked on the umpire, 5 kicks of the hat, 100's of objects thrown on the field, I must say WOW. I wonder what the series finale is going to bring, lol.

Zambrano vs Barrett: June 1st (The worst of it happened in the club-house off film)





Sweet Lou's Rampage ejection: June 2nd





Here is a "MUST-SEE" ejection (Easily one of the best ever) that took place in the Braves' AA minor-league system last night. Simply amazing/hysterical and wait until you see the grenade/military part.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

whooped your *** today though didn't we......I imagine you couldn't even watch the game today.................I on the other hand threw down 7 beers and smiled the whole time!! : )

on the other hand, twinks blew it down their legs....had plenty of opportunites to score today........

Time for the brew crew to have hell unleashed on them this week...


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh, I can always watch the game (esp. when you have the series clinched). I'd rather get blown out then lose on a key error or missed opportunities. It's just too bad that Smoltz couldn't make his scheduled start today. The Cubbies sure Tee-d off on a guy making his first start of the year, that's for sure.

I think they got to relax a bit today w/o Lou in the dugout. Sean Marshall sure looked ace-like today. Today was just what the doctor ordered for you and may prove to be a turning point. :wink:


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

What an idiot acting like that. Unfortunatly there are dads in the stand having to explain to their kids how poor his behavior was. Thats the kind of ignorance that can get you fired.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

he was just trying to fire up his ballclub (if your talking about Lou) as for the braves minor league manager, that was out of line!!!!

as for us turning it around..........well I'd hope 300 million spent in an off season could turn things around.........it's looking down for the cubbies...but we'll see what the future holds for us.

2008?? :eyeroll:


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I was referring to the AA manager


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Lou's explosion was pretty old-school (kicking dirt), but he stepped out of line when he decided to kick the umpire in the shin (which got him suspended.) He has just been a sitting time-bomb lately and at least he was man enough to come out and say the ump got the call right.

As for the AA manager, I wouldn't doubt if his job is in jeapordy right about now. If not, he's getting a very stern talking to and will be under a close watch from here on out.

I don't care what people say, manager explosions are pretty comical in the end and I'm sure they feel pretty embarrassed the next day. They make for some good highlights anyway and arguing will always be part of the game. ESPN tends to feast off them.


> Unfortunatly there are dads in the stand having to explain to their kids how poor his behavior was.


Kids are being exposed to a lot worse in this day and age in and out of sports. This was pretty much "PG" compared to mound charges, bench brawls, and the fist fights that have happened in the NBA the last couple years.


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

the nba fights have been fist fights, that **** happens in schools every day, there was at least 1 fight a day at the school i used to go to

aww man, the infield dance was hilarious, then when he took 2nd and 3rd bases to right field LMAO


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

so was it a bad call or what?


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Sorry about that I'm wondering about lou's blow up?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

fargojohnson said:


> so was it a bad call or what?


He thought the umpire blew the call, but replays showed he got it right. :thumb:


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

i think lou admitted that the ump got the call right

but when you add $300 million of players and are still 22-31(i think that's about right) frustration is understandable


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

cubbieman said:


> i think lou admitted that the ump got the call right





> at least he was man enough to come out and say the ump got the call right.


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

I liked the belly crawl my self...The dance was good too... Id pay to see that live...Classic...LOL


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

rosen bag bomb


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Tator said:


> rosen bag bomb


Gotta give the guy credit for this move, it has not been pulled before to my knowledge. Other than that the guy has some issues to work out.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

The AA manager got suspended for 3 games (1 less than Lou).

He definitely got his money's worth out of it. If you're gonna go out, go out on top and always get the last words in.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

bandman said:


> If you're gonna go out, go out on top and always get the last words in.


I also believe that any manager that gets tossed from now on has to do the crawl to the rosen bag and throw it like a grenade.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

next week for softball, I'm gonna put a rosen bag at the mound, and when the ump screws up, oh yeah, that baby will be air born his way!!!

it was a classic move, that move alone probably saved him a suspension from the entire season................I'm sure most people like ourselves loved the move..........

I'll let you all know how my own rosen bag bomb went next week

until then


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Tator said:


> I'll let you all know how my own rosen bag bomb went next week


We have a bye next week Tator.......


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

exactly, I plan on taking them by surprise!!! duh


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

ahhhh interim manager for another team..........very thoughtful


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

bandman said:


> Today was just what the doctor ordered for you and may prove to be a turning point. :wink:


I told you so Tator and tonight is looking just f-in fabulous!! :eyeroll: 
The Cubbies have been heating up and the Braves are playing as bad as anybody in the bigs.
Just when I get to go see the Braves for the 1st time in my life next week is when they're playing like a bunch of little leaugers against all teams=the Twins.
Hope them beers are tasting good tonight and have fun blowing me outta the water again. 
:beer:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

ahhh yes, I am enjoying this and the millers are going down so much easier this evening.................hell, your lucky aramis is out for the weekend, we'd be reaking havic on your mo fo *****!!!!!!

I already have the broom out and getting it ready to hang on the living room wall for the last game........

enjoy your sorrowful weekend sipping your fruity woman drinks (Bud Light I assume)

:beer: Tator


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:rollin: Have a heart would ya? lol

It's miller lite by the way and there is no other out there that comes close.
You're lucky Chipper and McCann are hurt (even though Salty is going to be a huge stud and is better than McCann IMO.) One of them should be starting at 1st everyday and will be in the near future I hope.

Looks like you're going to dodge another bullet in missing Smoltz again. You lucky dog you. :wink:

I hate Soriano RIGHT NOW!!!! 3 HRs in the game and it's only the 4th inning. 

Now Barrett goes yard. F this. Bring that broom by and beat me over the head. I can see you licking your lips from my front yard. Rib Fest might be calling my name.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

ahhh yes, lick my ribs............once again, they had the best BBQ at Ribfest, made it by there this afternoon, doesn't get any better....

whoops, here's soriano, wonder if they'll walk him!!!

we'll see


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Change of venue. Gf and I are going to "Knocked up" instead. Heard it's hilarious. 
Let Soriano hit!! :-?


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

you didn't miss much, braves got *** pounded by the cubbies, a sign of things to come for your interleague play coming up..............poor braves were crying rivers for the teams they have to play...........just shut up and play em!!!! if your good, you'll win!!! sheeeesh

bring on mccann baby


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

It all comes down to the fact in interleague that the Braves face 7 different cy-young caliber pitchers while some of the other division opponents are facing half that including crap lineups. Where is the justice in that? They should all face the same teams to make the standings at the end of the year "true". Believe me, I like the hyped competition to see what you're made of but I'll take facing KC, Toronto, and the White Sox over Boston 6 times and MN any day of the week to better your overall record and wildcard hopes. (They both face Detroit & Cleveland.)

Obviously, when you have pure power on the mound mixed w/ firepower in the lineup, the odds are highly in your favor. Anything can happen in baseball though and that's whats so great about it.

Good luck w/ Hudson tomorrow. :wink:

I wish I could bring on Chipper & McCann, but oh well.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

it's all luck of the draw, would they be complaining if the exact same teams were having down years???? it's all luck, not like MLB decided to put the Braves up against the highest competition in the winter when they made schedules...................I mean geez.............just play the game, and if your good enough, you'll win!!! plain and simple

so should every team complain because they have to play a Boston??? or NYY????

just play the game

Hudson still pitches in the Majors huh??? what the heck, news to me, what, did they pull him up from the minors for his 1st start of the year today??? well good for him, I hope he can do well, we obviously don't need luck, not the kind you'll need for interleague play.... 

kindfully yours
Tator


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, it's lopsided no matter what you say or which way you look at it. It's just like your playing playoff baseball in June while other division opponents are playing in spring training/minor league teams. You'd have an easier time decoying in the same field as some newbies rather than some seasoned vets, but competition makes you step your game up. For Example the Braves' record is a lot better this year against teams w/ winning records than those w/ losing records so this could really work out to their advantage. WHo knows, I'm not all too concerned about it.

Hudson was on his way to a stellar season (and still could be) and then he had a hiccup in Boston and has had bad luck ever since. No run support mixed in w/ a little bad luck is all. He was lights out his first 5-6 starts of the season w/ one of the lowest ERA's in the bigs. If the braves can actually score a couple runs tonight, LOOK OUT! 

Later Tator...


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:laugh: 
Trouble brewing again. Cya Teddy...


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

no trouble, just some retaliation for throwing at our star soriano....too bad you guys have to be like that..................he hits 3 HR in one game against ya, and the next game your pitchers feel they have to bean him his 1st plate appearance!!!!

that's BUSH LEAGUE my friend, BUSH LEAGUE

I"m doin fine though, got some Awesome Aussie ribs in my belly digesting while watching the cubs play with the braves for a few innings before they UNLEASH THE BEAST!!!

peece


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

AHHHHH!!!!!!!! That felt soooo good at the end there....Way toooo good!
Well that's the season series and it couldn't have been any more exciting and couldn't have ended in a better way. There's always October or next year for ya to give it another shot. :lol:

BTW, Hudson didn't try to hit Soriano. He just tried to back his CROWDING a$$ off the plate. Good way to keep a locked-in hitter honest also. Lilly actually took Renteria outta the game w/ an 0-2 count and 2 outs. Coincidence?? hmmmm... Now, that's bush league my friend. Now he's facing a suspension which is good for him. Good thing Renty didn't whoop up on his a$$.

Salty's a switch-hitting beast!!

Hendry better go spend a few more zillion dollars it looks like.

All in good fun! :wink:

Now it's off to Twinkie town and looks like I'll be witnessing a marquee Santana vs. Hudson matchup in person on thirsty Thursday. (Not sure if Hudson can make the start though which could really suck.)
Well, I better get to making my "circle me Bert" poster.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

_Imposing challenges await: Facing reigning American League Cy Young Award winner Johan Santana on Thursday night was just the beginning of the great challenge that awaits the Braves offense. If everything stays on course, over the next seven games the opposing pitchers they'll be facing are C.C. Sabathia, Paul Byrd, Fausto Carmona, Curt Schilling, Josh Beckett, Daisuke Matsuzaka and Justin Verlander.

Including Santana, these top-notch AL hurlers have combined to go 57-21 with a 3.48 ERA. Verlander, who threw a no-hitter for the Tigers on Tuesday, Beckett, Sabathia, Carmona and Santana all rank among the top 15 AL pitchers in terms of ERA. _

This is going to be fun! :-?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Tator, Tator, Tator.....them fightin' cubbies are at it again today! :eyeroll: :lol:

They have been in the middle of some great TV this last month to say the least.
I wish DLee would have knocked Chris Young's a$$ out as it looks like he had it coming by the crap he was saying to him.

Time for some retaliation maybe??? 
:beer:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

at least they weren't fighting eachother this time!!!! :eyeroll:

too bad dlee missed his punch, looked like he head a little steam behind it, as did young. oh well.........what next


----------

